# Killington 4/5/08



## ALLSKIING (Apr 5, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: *April 5th 2008 11:00-4:00

*Resort or Ski Area: *Killington

*Conditions: *Corn...Lots of fog early then Sun

*Trip Report: *WOW...What a day. Love the corn... Hit OL,Devils fiddle and left with a huge core shot but lots of run with huge rocks to hit off of. OL had a seeded course and huge hero bumps on skiers left. Big dipper was real sweet with great hero bumps. Snowdon was real nice as well. All the natural trails are skiing real well. I will let the pics say the rest.

OL seeded run







Devils Fiddle
























OL Bumps











Big Dipper


----------



## kingslug (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe I should have signed up for that bus trip tommorow.


----------



## powderfreak (Apr 5, 2008)

There is nothing better than Devils Fiddle in the spring-time.  Nothing.

Thanks for the pictures and bringing back childhood memories of the Fiddle in April!

-Scott


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 5, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Maybe I should have signed up for that bus trip tommorow.



What bus trip?  Sundown?


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2008)

Fiddle lookin' rad! Nice!


----------



## Beast_Ed (Apr 5, 2008)

It was awesome - great pic's dude!  It started out wicked cloudy but the sun broke and we had terrific spring conditions. Temp was about mid-40's and perfect - not too hot and not icy at all. Oh, and it was completely empty too with hardly anyone at the resort. 

Best mogul trails were:
- Outer Limits
- Lower Fiddle
- Needle's Eye
- Liftline
- Escapade
- Upper Royal Flush

Here's Kev on Needle's and me on Liftline:
Kev - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDbguCqMlZg
Bryan - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7urLCSLLNE0


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2008)

Beast_Ed said:


> Here's Kev on Needle's and me on Liftline:
> Kev -
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDbguCqMlZg
> Bryan -
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7urLCSLLNE0



Uh......yeah.

And maybe one of these days you guys will learn how to ski bumps... :roll:


----------



## Beast_Ed (Apr 5, 2008)

We are unlearning at the moment .. here is us 14 years ago: http://youtube.com/watch?v=hG2m_ALc1VI


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2008)

Beast_Ed said:


> We are unlearning at the moment .. here is us 14 years ago: http://youtube.com/watch?v=hG2m_ALc1VI



I think you missed my winkie...


----------



## Beast_Ed (Apr 5, 2008)

HaHa!

It was a great day today.  I wish I could be up tomorrow.

B-Stead


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice pictures..I drove by Killington about 6 hours ago and it was a bluebird for sure..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2008)

Beast_Ed said:


> We are unlearning at the moment .. here is us 14 years ago: http://youtube.com/watch?v=hG2m_ALc1VI




Bro,

Watching your vids, you seriously rip just as well today as you did back then.  Impressive stuff.  



And on a side note.  I still have never gotton what knee pads are for while skiing bumps.  Is it to accentuate in appearance a tight stance?  I really don't get it.  No offense to your knee pads Beast_Ed, I'm just looking for an answer as to why people where them.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Bro,
> 
> Watching your vids, you seriously rip just as well today as you did back then.  Impressive stuff.
> 
> ...



I could see needing the knee pads when begging for another day off for spring skiing.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Apr 6, 2008)

With some sort of design across the knees it is easier to see the angulation and absorption/extension involved with good technical mogul skiing.  This is helpful really for just competition; so the judges can see you and compare you to another guy.  But for just skiing around, having a flashy knee pad design is just for bragging rights when others see you from the chairlift.  

I am diggin the incognito approach these days .. nothing flashy and still skiing on my old school Vertical Assault boards .. you probably laugh at me in the liftline but then just wait ..


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Devils Fiddle




wow dave.  pics are killer.  i havent skied df in so long i barely remember it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> wow dave.  pics are killer.  i havent skied df in so long i barely remember it.


Pat, thats one of my favorite trails at K when the snow is right...But its done for the year..:-(


----------



## mondeo (Apr 7, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Pat, thats one of my favorite trails at K when the snow is right...But its done for the year..:-(



With the rest of Bear.  Too bad; I was really hoping to get some good spring bump skiing in on O.L.


----------

